# Police clash with Dunkin Donuts



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

KEENE, N.H. (AP) -- It turns out the officers' in-car computers interfere with Dunkin' Donuts computer system. Police using the drive-through have to disconnect their computer modems to avoid clashing with the restaurants' system.

That's not the only problem with the city's police computer system, says Sergeant Eliezer Rivera. Rivera says the network is spotty and only as fast as a dial-up connection.

Keene's City Council is looking into getting the police a faster, more extensive wireless network to make things better. Other departments and Keene's school system might also be able to use it.

That means police could have better access to drivers' records and Dunkin' Donuts.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

SOT_II said:


> That means police could have better access to drivers' records and Dunkin' Donuts.


hahahaah good line though insulting 8)


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

SOT_II said:


> That means police could have better access to drivers' records and Dunkin' Donuts.


And who could ask for more than that


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That line was actually from the article itself...not me.



Crvtte65 said:


> hahahaah good line though insulting 8)


----------

